# Urlaub Corsair Marcus



## CORSAIR_Marcus (16. September 2022)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich wollte euch mitteilen, dass ich die nächsten 2 Wochen mich im Urlaub befinde und erst am 04.10.22, wieder für euch da bin.

Solltet Ihr in der Zwischenzeit weitere Fragen oder Problemlösungen haben, vertraue ich zum einen, dass Ihr euch untereinander unterstützt und für einander da seid. Gerne könnt ihr euch auch bei meinen Kollegen:innen vom Kundendienst melden.


Viele Grüße und bis bald,

euer Marcus (aka M.Jay)


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (4. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mich bei euch wieder zurückmelden 

Als erstes muss ich mir einen groben Überblick verschaffen was alles angefallen ist und komme dann zeitnahe wieder auf euch zurück. 
Daher bitte ich euch um ein wenig Geduld, wenn ich nicht sofort eine Rückantwort gebe.

Viele Grüße,

Marcus


----------

